# How to remove flash from eyes



## Laurenrochelle (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope this is the correct forum for this post. I am having a ton of trouble trying to remove the white flash from the eyes of many of my pictures. It is not red eye, as the red eye tool can't correct or even detect it. I have attached the photo below as an example. I do not have photoshop, but I know they have an online version I could work with. I mainly want just this photo fixed and I will be satisfied. Any help is certainly appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2014)

That's because it's not red-eye; it's zombie eye.  You need the Photoshop Zombie-eye plug-in! 



There's no real way to remove that, you will have to actually 'rebuild' the eye using post-processing sofware (Photoshop, Gimp, etc).


----------



## 407370 (Jun 2, 2014)

JASC Paint Shop Pro 7.01 has a brilliant tool for fixing eyes.


OK he looks like the hulk but you get my point


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 2, 2014)

Any other software aside from Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro? The selection in PSP seems to be varied. I like it.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Any other software aside from Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro? The selection in PSP seems to be varied. I like it.


What do you currently use for photo processing?
or
how much do you want to spend to acquire software ?


----------



## 407370 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have not used this site but PSP 7 download is free *LINK*


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 2, 2014)

Laurenrochelle said:


> I hope this is the correct forum for this post. I am having a ton of trouble trying to remove the white flash from the eyes of many of my pictures. It is not red eye, as the red eye tool can't correct or even detect it. I have attached the photo below as an example. I do not have photoshop, but I know they have an online version I could work with. I mainly want just this photo fixed and I will be satisfied. Any help is certainly appreciated.




I realize this isn't what you asked, but the best approach is always to prevent the weird eyes from happening in the first place.  To do that, you need to deep six the pop-up flash.  Forever.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 2, 2014)

I have Photoshop CS5 Master Suite and also CS6 Master Suite (which I am still getting used to.) I am just looking for a plug-in for Photoshop so I do not have to install a full software because I only want that option. Is this information any help at all? I do not always have red eyes or flash eyes in my shots but it will be nice to have IF I have it one day due to my error. Sometimes I can be thoughtless...


astroNikon said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > Any other software aside from Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro? The selection in PSP seems to be varied. I like it.
> ...


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 3, 2014)

cynicaster said:


> I realize this isn't what you asked, but the best approach is always to prevent the weird eyes from happening in the first place. To do that, you need to deep six the pop-up flash. Forever.


^^^^^^^
That...

Although I never had the overkill of white eyes, I used to get red eye in way too many shots until I bought a 'big bad' external flash for my glorified point and shoot Canon G5 (at the time). I still had an occasional red eye, but nothing that couldn't be cleaned up in post processing. I'd use the red eye tool in the software I was using, then, if needed, go pixel by pixel to get the eyes to really 'look right' to me. 2 camera upgrades later, shortly after moving to a 60D, I bought a flash bracket and mounted the flash an extra 3 inches or so higher than it had been. My bounce flash techniques improved as well, and now, red eye in my flash shots is very rare. 

As Cynicaster said...the best approach is to prevent it in the first place.


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 3, 2014)

I guess my edit didn't help any.... since it was deleted


----------



## glun (Jun 3, 2014)

If you use lightroom there is a red eye correction tool under the develop module.


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 4, 2014)

problem solved!!!


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 6, 2014)

Hire a firm to remove pop-up flash induced red eye.  That's sage advice, right there.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 6, 2014)

Put horns on them. Problem solved.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 12, 2014)

Something for everyone to be aware  Leukocoria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As photographers we spend amounts of time staring at people trying to fix an image that would otherwise seem creepy.  As such we occasionally run across symptoms that others really need to get checked out.  I'm not saying that the two girls on the left have this (you'd need to take several more shots from slightly different angles) but if they do they really need to get to an optometrist. Fast.


----------

